# "Old Dogs, New Tricks."



## Dharok (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey. Some of you may know of the member "funkymunky", in fact he is my father. 

Well to start this topic, I try to constantly nag him about the importance of marketing and advertising to run a successful business. I may not be old and wise (15 years old) but I do understand the reality of businesses and the fact marketing is needed on a mediocre scale to get your feet off the ground online.

Having run a few sites and forums myself I've now realised this is the biggest concept of all online stores, reaching your target market.

My father claims "old dogs can't learn new tricks" but I've heard this so many times its now unbelievable. I've also heard alot of stores run by elder people getting involved in the online world, so they can do it!

Am I right in suggesting to my father that to begin with, advertising and asking people to review your site on other forums is a good way to bring in a substantial amount of traffic? Also MySpace, would it not be worth at least attempting to create a MySpace account and getting stuck into that for advertising? Blogging etc?

I'm sure he'll respond shortly, but in the meantime I'm looking forward to your opinions I suppose you could consider him as a newbie eh !

Thanks in advance,

Dharok.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Dharok, welcome to the forums as well. As I read your post, I am wondering why you don't show him if the proof is in the pudding? Why not set this up for your Dad as an experiment and see if it works to increase his sales? If it does, see if you can hand it over to him at some point. I'm not sure if the saying "You can't teach an old dog new tricks" doesn't mean more something like "You can't teach an old dog how to set up Myspace pages and blogs."' hahahaha. 

Anyway, if you were my son, I'd ask you to just do this for me as you would probably be better at it and faster at it than I would. You are still only 15, so I assume you live at home and this could be considered one way you could give back for that lovely room and board you are provided. Or, if you are really sauvy, get your Dad to hire you for commission. Nothing wrong with also earning for your efforts. If it brings in sales that can be tallied, work it out with your dad that you get a percentage as compensation for your time. It's money he wouldn't have made without you. All of this is between you and your Dad of course, but since you already have sites and blogs, why not set him up and test out your theories, you have absolutely nothing to lose. 

I commend you for trying to help your Dad and be supportive of his business ventures. You are a good son. Way to go!


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi, Dharok - First, tell your Dad that he is a very lucky father to have a son like you (he must of done something right!), and yes, you are correct in all you say.

Incidentally, tell him that old dogs can learn new tricks just as easily as young pups - if he doesn't believe that, tell him to watch _The Dog Whisperer_ on T.V.

Let us know when you've clearned your first $1,000,000!


----------



## funkymunky (Dec 8, 2007)

That's my boy

Excellent, public humilliation


Girlzndollz, I have asked him to do this for me, to pay for his room & board, if only it was that cheap This guy has cost me more in Domain names, Hosting and computer upgrades than I care to think about But you are right he is a great lad, and I am proud of him, just not right now

TripleT, yes I am lucky. I know an old dog can learn new tricks, it's just this old dog needs to be shown how I don't think it will be long before he is letting you know about his first $1,000,000.

So Dharok and the rest of you, the website is up and running, I have been exposed as a complete noob, how do I get hits & sales?

Thanks again son I'm now off to try swimming with my arms and legs tied together

Phil


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

~all smiles~ Phil, what else are kids for but to turn your cheeks bright red on one hand, and make you beam with pride on the other? 

Best wishes to you both.  PS: I especially liked the reference to the 'elderly'.... haha. I was betting your not even over 50!


----------



## funkymunky (Dec 8, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> ~all smiles~ Phil, what else are kids for but to turn your cheeks bright red on one hand, and make you beam with pride on the other?
> 
> Best wishes to you both.  PS: I especially liked the reference to the 'elderly'.... haha. I was betting your not even over 50!


In for a penny in for a pound I will be 40 in April Can I embarrass myself any further here?

Phil


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

funkymunky said:


> So Dharok and the rest of you, the website is up and running, I have been exposed as a complete noob, how do I get hits & sales?


There is an ongoing thread regarding using youtube, myspace, facebook and posters are listing other sites for exposure. Blogging is being discussed (wordpress was recommended in a thread called blog software). Bobbie (sunnydaze) just recommended a forum called crea8asite 
Cre8asite Search Engine Optimization, Usability and Web Design Forums And Resources, I wonder if your son could go through there for useful stuff, seems the kids can cut right through these things so quickly.

Over the last two days I have burned my eyes out reading about blogging, myspace, advertising, and site hits. It seems this stuff holds enough importance in today's business. Even it is only relevant in a smallish way now, I do believe the importance will grow with time, so I want to go in on it now, so I am not behind the curve worse later. 

Again, best wishes, be more proud than embarrassed.


----------



## Dharok (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for the quick replies everyone  You guys inspired me to create a MySpace for this, finding it very easy at the moment just creating a layout. Does anyone have a T-Shirt related MySpace I can see? I did a google search and dug out T-Shirt Hell but it appears they've got alot more to spend on a MySpace layout than I do!

Overall I think you are very right Girlzndollz, web business are becoming more and more reliable on these forms of advertising than any other. The web is only going to expand further so getting your teeth stuck into it all now is a wise choice, believe you me 2 years ago I reckon it was so much easier as the web has expanded so much since then.

Anyhow, I'll still be reading up on ways of advertising and bringing our target market into the website, and hopefully telling their friends about it etc. Soon I'll look into the MySpace peripherals though as I'm also new to this, and would obviously need to find some ways that business operate using what MySpace has to offer. 

Once again, thanks for all the support! Sounds like by some of the comments that by the time I can drive, I'll be driving a Ferrari!!  Haha I wish.


----------



## jboitcet (Oct 7, 2006)

funkymunky said:


> That's my boy
> 
> I have asked him to do this for me, to pay for his room & board...
> 
> Phil


Father and Son working on the same project. This promotes togetherness and long-term wonderful memories. Dad, your son will be singing your praises for countless generations.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Dharok, it's kids like you that do well. You're young, but you've got your head out of the clouds and your feet on the ground. You'll be way ahead of the pack when they finally start years from now what you are already doing. Best wishes for great returns on your effort.

Here's a good thread you may like: (as I find more, I'll post them)
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t34169.html#post198082


----------



## Dharok (Jan 7, 2008)

It's good to be enthusiastic and get stuck into the business world, why not. After all money makes the world go round and business makes money. I'm already looking for new business ideas day after day, school does get in the way though! I think without school, I'd be doing well but that's the English government for you they want you to go to school, leave with some nonsense you'll never need, then work for someone who has money coming out of their ears. 

jboitcet, I get lured into these things especially when the internet is a powerful business tool and I know relatively good amounts about it. I just get my teeth stuck into things and away I go, how else are you going to get anywhere with your head stuck in the clouds, thanks Girlzndollz for that phrase!


----------



## funkymunky (Dec 8, 2007)

jboitcet said:


> Father and Son working on the same project. This promotes togetherness and long-term wonderful memories. Dad, your son will be singing your praises for countless generations.


And me, I will go to the grave a proud man. Leaving a Legend behind paying for his mothers shopping trips

Phil


----------



## Dharok (Jan 7, 2008)

Ok, here's something I made pretty quickly all done within a couple of hours. I also have requested over 150 people to be friends in that time, all within our local area. MySpace.com - Flash Tees - 99 - Male - UK - www.myspace.com/flashtees


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

Dharok said:


> Ok, here's something I made pretty quickly all done within a couple of hours. I also have requested over 150 people to be friends in that time, all within our local area. MySpace.com - Flash Tees - 99 - Male - UK - www.myspace.com/flashtees


looks preatty good. i would add alittle more info to make it more personal. the whole point of a myspace is to make it seem like people are buying from a person not a website.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Dharok said:


> Ok, here's something I made pretty quickly all done within a couple of hours. I also have requested over 150 people to be friends in that time, all within our local area. MySpace.com - Flash Tees - 99 - Male - UK - www.myspace.com/flashtees


Hey Dharok, 

Looks good, and coordinates with your site, nice touch. I am wondering why there are links to other t shirt sites on your page? Is there a way to get rid of that? One said funny shirts under $15, I wouldn't want that on my page. How did it get there and how do you get rid of it? I'd like to know in case it happens to me when I open a myspace page, thanks!


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> Hey Dharok,
> 
> Looks good, and coordinates with your site, nice touch. I am wondering why there are links to other t shirt sites on your page? Is there a way to get rid of that? One said funny shirts under $15, I wouldn't want that on my page. How did it get there and how do you get rid of it? I'd like to know in case it happens to me when I open a myspace page, thanks!


Myspace is an ad supported website...


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh, okay. Yikes. Is what they put there random? Was that bad coincidence that Dharok ended up with 4 tee shirts links on his site? I think it was 4, maybe 3. But, point is, is that because somehow they know he does tee shirts, or is it just bad luck? I would think I wouldn't want tee shirt links, is there a way to skirt it if it is b/c his site deals with tee shirts? Thanks.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Answered my own question, I think. I just went back and now instead of 4 ads, there are only 3, one chat room ad, one tee shirt ad and one myspace ad. So, it seems random, I think. Can anyone say for certain how that works? Thanks if you can, I'm just very curious...


----------



## Dharok (Jan 7, 2008)

I would say they have "spiders" like google does that comes and scans your sites for popular and related topics to your MySpace. For example, if you was interested in music and bands, they would put banners related to that subject.

For us I don't think the current ads really matter, as were UK based they're all American! I really doubt that if someone has bothered to visit your MySpace they'd be interested in some advert, if your T-Shirts are good which I'm assuming they would be or else they would not have visited your MySpace!

Good luck!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Aha, I don't like real spiders, now another spider I won't like!


----------



## Frazmand (Nov 16, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> Dharok, it's kids like you that do well. You're young, but you've got your head out of the clouds and your feet on the ground. You'll be way ahead of the pack when they finally start years from now what you are already doing. Best wishes for great returns on your effort.
> 
> Here's a good thread you may like: (as I find more, I'll post them)
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t34169.html#post198082


You respond to a 15 year old with a thread started by a 17 year old . Looks like we're taking over.

Its good to see another 'teen' on this forum getting involved with the t-shirt industry. Something that my t-shirt site is striving for. 

Nice mate. Would like to speak to you Dharok - do you have msn?


----------



## Dharok (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah, sure thing I do have MSN. I'll PM you my email now, I'll be online for the next hour and a bit to talk, cheers for the reply also mate.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Dharok said:


> Hey. Some of you may know of the member "funkymunky", in fact he is my father.
> 
> I may not be old and wise (15 years old)
> Thanks in advance,
> ...


 
Frazmand, I'm sorry, I don't understand what you mean? I thought Dharok started this thread and said he was 15. Did I miss something?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Nevermind, I got you. I gave Dharok (is that your thread?) and you're the 17 yr. Right? Hey, no kidding you guys are taking over. It's the tech age and you are tech kids, there are books on this phenom. No kidding, I wish I had a kid earlier so they could be your age, I wouldn't need to burn my head out learning what you guys consume the way you used to consume candy. Way to go, more power to you and keep the golden nuggets coming in, I'm all eyes! Haha.


----------



## Frazmand (Nov 16, 2007)

Dharok I added you. You should have got my invite?

Yes GirlsNDollz you've got it!! You must be getting a little slow in your old age . 

Sorry to have gone off topic with this thread.


----------



## Dharok (Jan 7, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> Nevermind, I got you. I gave Dharok (is that your thread?) and you're the 17 yr. Right? Hey, no kidding you guys are taking over. It's the tech age and you are tech kids, there are books on this phenom. No kidding, I wish I had a kid earlier so they could be your age, I wouldn't need to burn my head out learning what you guys consume the way you used to consume candy. Way to go, more power to you and keep the golden nuggets coming in, I'm all eyes! Haha.


Oh great, were now labelled as the tech kids! Haha  Believe you me, we don't always find it easy! I think getting 'stuck in' and putting thoughts into actions, whilst overcoming the problems you face when you hit them. There's always people out there with the knowledge you may require and are prepared to offer their knowledge to you (Thanks to these forums). I hope their isn't too many 'tech kids' out there, they could become serious competition in this market!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, there's a whole new age of you guys born and watch out for the 4 and 5 yr olds of today, they are going to blow your doors off. Not to go off topic too much either, but at least this is Dharoks thread. It's always wise too, to remember each genertion stands on the shoulders off the previous one, so please feed us when we are old.  Where do you think you got your genious genes from anyway?

JK, kind of, but seriously, even though it seems I have more webs than spiders in the brain now, I plan to dig in a get up to speed, its a good way to ward off Alheimerz (sp?) haha, but you get it!!! 

Take care guys, and best wishes for much success, you'll have earned it.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Frazmand said:


> Yes GirlsNDollz you've got it!! You must be getting a little slow in your old age .


...but, still, you liked my purple suggestion for your logo....


----------



## Frazmand (Nov 16, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> ...but, still, you liked my purple suggestion for your logo....


LOL! Yes I did. I appreciated your feedback, so you goldie oldies aren't quite redundant yet  . Plus you've still all got to pass your t-shirt sales tactics down for which I need urgently.


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Wow, I'm feeling proud as well! That's awesome that you guys are starting so young, way to go mates.  And Dharok, you have got it exactly right, you have to keep moving forward to succeed in this business, and this world. You will do great, I'm sure of it.


----------



## funkymunky (Dec 8, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> Well, there's a whole new age of you guys born and watch out for the 4 and 5 yr olds of today, they are going to blow your doors off. Not to go off topic too much either, but at least this is Dharoks thread. It's always wise too, to remember each genertion stands on the shoulders off the previous one, so please feed us when we are old.  Where do you think you got your genious genes from anyway?
> 
> JK, kind of, but seriously, even though it seems I have more webs than spiders in the brain now, I plan to dig in a get up to speed, its a good way to ward off Alheimerz (sp?) haha, but you get it!!!
> 
> Take care guys, and best wishes for much success, you'll have earned it.


Kelly, this marketing stuff is the best possible brain-training out there, well mine hurts anyway Seriously though, I think this kids are born with this ability built in. For example: Son can type at a thousand words per minute and has never had a lesson in his life, yet I, although now going at a fair old lick with my one finger, the minute I put the second finger anywhere near the keyboard turn into a complete gimp.
Here's an update in proceedings. Playing with the myspace account nightly and adding friends with fury which is getting hits on the website but as yet not sales
I have added more product onto the website but still have some to add.
All ladies clothing is now gone from our shop so we are now exclusively a t-shirt store
I will keep you posted.

Phil


----------

